# Camper restoration



## grizzley30814 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone here do camper restoration or repair or know of someone who does? I am looking to get some estimates.

I have a 1965 Avion with some soft spots in the floor and I would like to add grey and black water tanks. 

It currently has a black water tank but no grey, so I am limited as to where I can take it to camp.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jun 25, 2010)

70 Views and nothing... man


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Unfortunately when they get that old I have found you better learn to work on them yourself or get a newer one. It is difficult to find someone to fix the oldies.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have found several places that do restoration work but they are in Colorado, Washington State, Mich. Nothing near by. 

It is actually in really good shape it just has a couple of soft spots and the tanks limit my locations. 

We have been using it already. Works great, birch wood cabinets etc.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Unfortunately when they get that old I have found you better learn to work on them yourself or get a newer one. It is difficult to find someone to fix the oldies.



Well said !!!!!!

I have "refurbed" 3 old Deer camp rigs and they were
ALL a can of worms...The more you tear out, the more
you find that needs fixing.....Floor issues "soft spots",
can be simple or major...Usually major.....ie expensive
to pay someone......

Good Luck....


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been looking around online and have a pretty good idea of what to expect, just really can't dedicate the time to it now with work and all. 

Main thing is I can't really just refurbish it to deer camp standards, the wife wants to use it to do the family camping thing also. 

If your interested in seeing it here is a link with some pictures. 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/avioncampingandrestoration/photos/album/1285882560/pic/list


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 26, 2010)

"soft spots" in the floor can "sometimes" be fixed by simply
adding a cross brace (2X4) under the center of the spot attached
to camper/floor frame....If you have to tear out the floor (rot) and
replace you can easily exceed the value of the camper if you pay
a professional restoration/camper shop....
It can get expensive real quick......


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 26, 2010)

Your best option may be to just sell it to someone who does have the time and skills to fix it themselves. Then you take the cash and go buy another camper that is in better shape.


----------



## swamp (Jun 26, 2010)

Mid ga rv restoration, do a google search


----------



## Scabman (Jul 6, 2010)

*restoring camper*

I agree with selling and let someone with the time amd expertise. I have one at my hunting club that I am going to sell that had a leak in a corner. Got it stopped and would make a good hunting camp special with a little work. I used it last season and it worked great. I wish they would put the Swap Buy and Sell forum back up.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 7, 2010)

Royal Trailers in Hahira Georgia can do that kind of work and they are great people to deal with.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jul 8, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's comments. I am keeping the camper and will just deal with it as necessary. I will call the locations, some of you suggested and see what they may be able to help with. 

I kind of had the same "it's old, get rid of it" discussion with my boss, I asked him if he thought his new $40,000.00 toy hauler would be around in 44 years. He didn't think so, neither do I.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 8, 2010)

grizzley30814 said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments. I am keeping the camper and will just deal with it as necessary. I will call the locations, some of you suggested and see what they may be able to help with.
> 
> I kind of had the same "it's old, get rid of it" discussion with my boss, I asked him if he thought his new $40,000.00 toy hauler would be around in 44 years. He didn't think so, neither do I.



As long as the seals are maintained and water never gets in it should easily last 44 years. 

Why dont you plum your grey water into your black water tank and just buy you a roll around tank to empty into if it gets to full.  Or just run the shower to the drain just before the shut off valve so you can hook your hose up and let the shower drain to the outside as you use it.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 8, 2010)

the only one I know of in the SE is in Beaufort SC http://www.trailerworks.biz/


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a place outside the little community of Sandy Creek in Oglethorpe County that does restorations I believe. At least they were there a couple years ago.


----------

